# Training A Jealous Dog



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

My GSD always gets really jealous when I try to train my GSD/Boxer. When I try to train them together, my GSD pushes the pup out of the way. If I kennel him, he will sit and bark the entire time, and if I remove him from the room, he will chew on my door frames. Any tips to calm him while I do training with my pup? My GSD is ecstatic when we do training, and he responds excellently and loves it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Remove him completely from the environment while you train the puppy. Crate him in the house and train the puppy in the yard. Give him a super fun chewie in his crate (I like frozen Kongs, stuffed with peanut butter). Ignore the noise he might make. If he is crated, he won't be able to chew on your door frames.
Sheilah


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Do you exercise your GSD of all of its energy before you train your GSD/Boxer? I would do that first, if you haven't already. And i deal with jealousy in the household, i've learned that if i dont make a big deal out of it and ignore her, than slowly but surely it really becomes no big deal to her either. 
Keep plugging away and dont give in, but be sure that your GSD is out of energy before you start to train your GSD/Boxer, and like what sit,stay said, give it something to do in the mean time and also be sure it cant hurt itself or become destructive. Try tying up the GSD outside with its kong or bone and work with your GSD/Boxer a distance away from your GSD outside, so it can see you guys, but cannot go to you. Just keep on ignoring the barking and carrying on and when your GSD is calm than throw a treat or praise, so in reality you are training both at the same time. You could also keep the sessions short so that when the GSD is quiet for a little while, you guys are done for that session and go play together.  Hopefully this will help, if not im sure someone else will give another idea or training tip.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. My only problem though is that the houses on my street are really close together, and I've already had animal control come out and say that my dog is being a nuisance. Because when he's in the kennel, he doesn't care if he has peanut butter, a turkey neck, or 5 different toys! He wails like a screaming child and its almost deafening. I never had to deal with it until I got my pup.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ranger does this if I take the my two girls outside to play/train. Wails, howls and bites at the door. I have had to crate him in the back bedroom to muffle the noise. He is getting better, we don't have to crate him anymore as long as someone is present inside to say "quiet", he knows what it means. I have my son or daughter sit with him and he wil listen now. He has also learned that his turn is next and I reverse who goes first as well.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Leash them one at a time or get them used to sitting while the other gets trained. 

Keep it quick with the impatient dog and build up the time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the problem isn't training the boxer mix the problem is your
GSD isn't kennel trained. can your GSD be in the house. if
so put the GSD in house and train the Boxer/mix away from 
the house.




TaylorGSDT said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> >>>>>  My only problem though is that the houses on my street are really close together, and I've already had animal control come out and say that my dog is being a nuisance. Because when he's in the kennel, he doesn't care if he has peanut butter, a turkey neck, or 5 different toys! He wails like a screaming child and its almost deafening. <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry, I shouldn't have used the word kennel. It's a crate. But I call it a kennel because their command is "Kennel Up". He is in a crate, and inside, when I do the training. And he is crate trained. That's the first thing I did when I got him because he was already six months old and still not house broken. He will be perfectly fine in the crate and the second I give my pup a command, my GSD just goes wild. And yes I do exercise them both, before training. We go for a short jog (the pup is only 4 months), then we stop at the park and play on the jungle gym, and play fetch and tug of war, and we just run around in the large fenced in area. By the time we get home they're both beat and just get water and lay down. But once I crate Titan (GSD) and start working with Axel (GSD/Boxer), Titan just goes crazy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is the GSD vocal when he's crated and you're not training the boxer mix?
crate the GSD. take the Boxer mix and go somewhere to train. get
away from the house.



TaylorGSDT said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't have used the word kennel. It's a crate. But I call it a kennel because their command is "Kennel Up". He is in a crate, and inside, when I do the training. And he is crate trained. That's the first thing I did when I got him because he was already six months old and still not house broken. He will be perfectly fine in the crate and the second I give my pup a command, my GSD just goes wild. And yes I do exercise them both, before training. We go for a short jog (the pup is only 4 months), then we stop at the park and play on the jungle gym, and play fetch and tug of war, and we just run around in the large fenced in area. By the time we get home they're both beat and just get water and lay down.
> 
> >>>>> But once I crate Titan (GSD) and start working with Axel (GSD/Boxer), Titan just goes crazy.<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

No he's silent. Doesn't whine or bark.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I make sure the other dog is not just out of sight, but also out of hearing when I'm training a dog. At some point it's great if you can teach your dogs to take turns and wait patiently while you train the other one, but I don't think it's realistic to expect them not to get excited at first - that's a more advanced skill.

When Halo was a puppy and I was training her in the house, I'd put Keefer either outside in the garage pen, or in his crate in the bedroom and close the door. We have speakers throughout the house, so I could turn them off in the room I was working with Halo, but on in the bedroom, so he couldn't hear us. 

If I was working with her outside, I'd crate him in the house, because the garage pen has a dog door to an outside run, and he'd be able to hear us.


----------

